# What are the benefits of sperm fragmentation testing?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

Can anyone advise why/when sperm fragmentation testing can be helpful please? If you find out the sperm aren't very good, is there anything that can be done anyway, other than improve diet, vitamins & supplements etc? Do people have it to find out if sperm are that bad that donor sperm is advised? I think we bypassed this test as ran out of cash last year, but wondering if we should fork out for it after all? I lost a baby at 20 weeks who didn't have anything wrong with him, but that was a few years ago now, so I guess sperm situation can fluctuate?

Thank you x


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

We were told by a male fertility expert about 4 years ago when we asked the same question that it was a waste of money, if the results came back bad we would be advised to take certain vitamins (menevit were recommended at the time), so he just advised my husband to start taking the vitamins anyway rather than waste money on the test

Rx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Merlin
After many failed attempts with de, our new clinic asked for the sperm DNA frag test to be done. It was very expensive but came back that his fragmentation was high. Rabbit is right in that all that was suggested was for my OH to take Wellman Conception vitamins for 3 months and to cut back on alcohol. I also insisted that he had a cushion between his lap and his iPad to protect his "bits".

However the clinic did also use an additional technique called Macs because of the test results:
http://en.procreatec.com/fertility-treatment-abroad/macs/

We did make a lot of other changes this last cycle, so I don't know if it made a difference. However we now have our baby.

You had sent me a lovely message of congratulations in November after reading my diary. I did reply but your inbox was full. I just want to add now that it was appreciated!

Good luck!
Turia x


----------



## Solar (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Merlin,
We had this test done, it was part of the investigations when we joined our new clinic. We had always had ICSI due to DP low sperm count. The test came back with my partner having fair to poor sperm with 25% DNA fragmentation. Like the others say supplements suggested mainly antioxidants. 
But the main reason for test was to see if it was worth doing IMSI instead of ICSI. IMSI is when they select the sperm using a strong microscope so they can have a better look at it and select the more normal looking ones.

Has it made a difference, I don't know but the eggs that did fertilise were of better quality at day 3 and all went on the blast. Unfortunately our recent cycle ended in a MMC but we have some in the freezer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you very much for your replies everyone   Solar can you remember what the difference in cost was for IMSI instead of ICSI? Thanks for the link Turia. Rabbit thanks interesting to hear that.

Merlin x


----------



## Solar (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Merlin,

Just checking my invoices god it all adds up! Looks like the difference is an extra £300 for IMSI. We paid £400 for the sperm DNA fragmentation test. For us after two failed cycles we just went with whatever was suggested (within reason) pleased we did as my embryos were better quality as in cell division wise. As for general quality that's more to do with my age now.

Has your clinic suggested you get the test done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Solar, that's interesting. Not as bad as I'd thought, but hubby may not think so   No it was Melanie Brown who suggested it when I had a nutrition consultation with her. Are you having another FET next? Good luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

I went to Melanie Brown too just before I got pregnant this time & she suggested it for my husband too. I said what advice I'd been given and she didn't push it any further but recommended that he make some changes to his diet too. We hadn't done a joint consultation just me that went so got very generic advice for him rather than specifics on diet & supplements that I got.

Rx


----------



## Cyclist (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello,

We were recommended DNA fragmentation testing, for £475, I think. My partner's sperm is 47% fragmented, so now we are planning to do ISCI and IMSI, with a combined cost of £1,800.  As I have been recommended 2 rounds of egg collection, this fee will be applied twice.  Right now, I'm waiting for a call from my doctor as my follicles were only 6 and 7mm yesterday, on day 6 of stimulation, so maybe we have to abandon this cycle....

We've done all the lifestyle things already, we never drank a lot, but now haven't had a drop for nearly 7 months, and been taking coQ10, multivites, fish oil.


----------

